# Get well soon!



## Grefsen

A Czech friend of mine has been very sick for two weeks and I would like to know what some of the different ways are to write in Czech that you wish someone to "Get well soon!"   Would "Uzdrav se brzy!" be a good option?  


Díky předem!


----------



## George1992

Ahoj,

"Brzy se uzdrav" je zcela správně. Můžeš napsat i "uzdrav se brzy" a bude ti rozumět, ale "brzy se uzdrav" je lepší 

To stejné platí pro "díky předem", taky ti bude rozumět, ale lepší je napsat "předem díky". In english you say "thank you in advance". In Czech it is as if you said "in advance thank you" or "soon get well" 

If you don't understand something I wrote I will try to express it in English.


----------



## Grefsen

George1992 said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> "Brzy se uzdrav" je zcela správně. Můžeš napsat i "uzdrav se brzy" a bude ti rozumět, ale "brzy se uzdrav" je lepší


Děkuju mnohokrát! 



George1992 said:


> To stejné platí pro "díky předem", taky ti bude rozumět, ale lepší je napsat "předem díky". In english you say "thank you in advance". In Czech it is as if you said "in advance thank you" or "soon get well"
> 
> If you don't understand something I wrote I will try to express it in English.


I really appreciate your good explanation.  

Is it common in Czech to simply write  "Brzy se uzdrav" or would it be better when writing to a good friend who's been sick for two weeks to instead write "I hope you get well soon" in Czech?  

If I did want to write something longer like this in Czech would the following be correct?

Doufám, že se brzy uzdraví.

Předem díky!


----------



## George1992

Is it common in Czech to simply write  "Brzy se uzdrav" or would it be better when writing to a good friend who's been sick for two weeks to instead write "I hope you get well soon" in Czech?  

Yes, you can write "Doufám, že se brzy uzdraví*š*" or "Přeji ti, aby ses brzy uzdravil" or "Ať se brzy uzdraví*š*". 

The Czech declension of "uzdravit se" is:

Já se uzdravím (I)
Ty se uzdravíš (You)
On, ona, ono se uzdraví (He, she, it)
My se uzdravíme (We)
Vy se uzdravíte (You - plural)
Oni se uzdraví (They)


----------



## George1992

You can also use "brz*o* instead of "brz*y*" but it is non-standard Czech.


----------



## ilocas2

Both *brzy* and *brzo* are standard Czech. Link to Pravidla


----------

